# appetite suppressant



## custom creation (Mar 11, 2015)

What's everyone's opinion on the best appetite suppressant for a female fitness model?

Bear


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 11, 2015)

ephedrine should be good.


----------



## psych (Mar 11, 2015)

nicotin gum


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 11, 2015)

psych said:


> nicotin gum



Or patch.  T


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 12, 2015)

duromine?


----------



## custom creation (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks guys
Appreciate the feedback


----------



## tri-terror (Mar 12, 2015)

hmm, never thought about the nicotine gum, that's a great idea!


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 12, 2015)

nicotine is a good one and pain killer. just wonder what the addiction probability is compared to ephedrine.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol holy crap nicotine is the most addictive chemical ever...every cell in ur body has a nicotine receptor...both the sympathetic and parasympathetic nervous system are stimulated by nicotine....try chia seeds, make ya real full feeling


----------



## zoey101fan (Mar 13, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> Lol holy crap nicotine is the most addictive chemical ever...every cell in ur body has a nicotine receptor...both the sympathetic and parasympathetic nervous system are stimulated by nicotine....try chia seeds, make ya real full feeling



yeah but think of all the chia pets that must die just to fulfill your craving for chia seeds.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 13, 2015)

Phentermine absoutley killed my appitite I had to force food down.  Hard to find legit Phentermine.  Anyone know of a source...PM me..thanks.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 13, 2015)

psych said:


> nicotin gum



And caffeine. Together they kill it.


----------



## psych (Mar 13, 2015)

Heard of a trainer who did that, Shelby Starnes too. I just chew Copenhagen...


----------



## psych (Mar 13, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Or patch.  T



Patch doesn't do shit, it won't fix the oral sensation.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 14, 2015)

psych said:


> nicotin gum



It's funny you brought up nicotine.  I just read this a couple months back.  Guess you have to keep an open mind about things.  I may give this a try next cut. 

                        Nicotine and Bodybuilding

By PartyBoy - MuscleTalk Moderator
Most people are aware of the fact that the drug nicotine is found in cigarettes and other tobacco products and is the substance primarily responsible for their addictive nature. But what exactly is nicotine, where does it come from, what are the real effects, and are there any possible uses for the average bodybuilder? We are always looking for novel ways to use existing drugs aside from the intended medical use, a fact which is clearly apparent when considering certain Prescription Only Medicines (POMs).


What is Nicotine?
Nicotine is an organic alkaloid which is found more notably in the tobacco plant in quantities of around 5% of the plant's dry weight. Although a poison in higher quantities, it acts as a pleasure stimulant in lower concentrations. There is approximately 0.8-1.0mg of nicotine in a single cigarette.

What are the effects of use?
It acts as an agonist of the nicotinic acetylcholine receptors, stimulating their activity which leads to increased amount of the hormone adrenaline to be released. As a result, an increase in blood pressure and heart rate is seen, as well as a rise in blood glucose. Chronic use often provides a relaxing effect, though this is in all probability due to the cessation of short term withdrawal effects which include irritability, headaches and anxiety, amongst others. Aside from its effects on adrenaline, nicotine also increases levels of dopamine in the brain, resulting in a feeling of pleasure; a trait that is primarily responsible for the addictive qualities of the drug.

Benefits to the Bodybuilder
As you would expect from a stimulant, particularly in reference to its effect on adrenaline release, nicotine appears to hold some promise for those wishing to reduce bodyfat. There is evidence to suggest that nicotine supplementation of just 1mg per dose could be beneficial in increasing total calorie expenditure, through increases in metabolic rate and thermogenisis (1,2,3,4,5,6). Furthermore, it has been shown that the conjunctional ingestion of 50mg caffeine results in an approximate 100% increase in thermic response over nicotine alone, with no reported side effects. There is also a notion that nicotine may result in reductions in insulin secretion which may lead to an increase in the utilisation of fat, protein and glycogen (7,8,9) together with a reduction in preference for sugary foods.

Also, nicotine clearly acts as an appetite suppressant (10,11,12,13). This fact is proven from many accounts of ex-smokers who find themselves gaining weight (14).

Further noteworthy effects are that nicotine appears to decrease lipolysis, resulting in lower storage of adipose tissue (15). It may also act as a stimulus of Uncoupling Protein 1 (UCP1) in adipose tissue (16,17). As we know, UCP1 acts within the mitochondria making the conversion of adenosine triphosphate (ATP) less efficient, with a resultant generation of heat. The mitochondria therefore need to work much harder to produce the same level of energy (ATP), thus increasing metabolic rate. This same process is seen (albeit to a much greater degree) from the use of the drug 2, 4-Dinitrophenol (DNP) which is used for weight loss.

Looks very promising doesn't it?! If nicotine is indeed benficial for those looking to shed fat, would I advocate that one should starting puffing 20 cigarettes a day? I would hope that everyone would agree that doing so would not be a sensible choice. Nowadays however, there are products available such as nasal sprays, inhalators, chewing gum or tablets that dissolve under the tongue, which are designed to deliver the drug in a much safer, more controlled manner, without the negative consequences associated with tobacco smoke.

For our purpose, the best such product would be chewing gums such as Nicotinell™ and Nicorette™. Nicotine from these products is actually delivered through the mucous membrane lining of the mouth, with the user lodging it between the gum and cheek, chewing only occasionally. Swallowing the nicotine is futile as it is destroyed by the liver. Chewing gums are manufactured in two strengths; 2mg and 4mg, though it is worth pointing out that only about 50% of the stated dose is actually absorbed. This would make the 2mg option ideal given the research with 1mg dosages (1), though it would be more cost effective to use the higher strength gums and splitting over two dosages. It is worth avoiding drinking acidic beverages or coffee immediately prior or during chewing, as this negatively affects potency.

What are the risks of supplementation?
Due to the effects on blood pressure, it would be wise to monitor this closely so that supplementation can be stopped should it rise to abnormal levels. Some users may experience nausea, or even vomiting, something which is also sometimes endured by new smokers. Although not thought to be directly carcinogenic, nicotine does interfere with apoptosis, which is one of the means used by the body to destroy unwanted cells (programmed cell death). Since apoptosis helps remove mutated or damaged cells that may evolve into cancerous tissue, its inhibition by nicotine creates more favourable conditions for cancer to develop once the initial mutations have occurred. Risk of birth defects associated with nicotine appear very small, but would nontheless be worthy of consideration for pregnant females and nursing mothers.

But what about addiction? It's true that chronic smoking can often lead to the addiction of nicotine, so is it possible that dependance may occur from using other sources such as chewing gum? Well the incidences are very slight indeed, with less that 1% of gum users becoming dependant upon it. Addiction appears to depend largely on the speed of absorbtion. Nicotine from smoking reaches the brain within 7 seconds, with maximum blood concentrations of around 22ng/ml reached after only 5 minutes. In comparison, chewing gum will yield a maximum blood concentration of around 7ng/ml, this level being reached 30 minutes after chewing begins.

So is it worth it?
It is clear that this drug holds some promise as an aid to fat loss and may be a worthy addition to the arsenal of products used, though the relative high cost, and perhaps the stigma that is attached to smoking and thus nicotine, means that we're unlikely to see it becoming a feature in legitimate supplement formulations.

References

Jessen AB, Toubro S, Astrup A. Effect of chewing gum containing nicotine and caffeine on energy expenditure and substrate utilization in men, Am J Clin Nutr, 2003 Jun;77(6):1442-7.
Glouser et al (1970)
Hofstetter (1986)
Schechter and Cook (1976)
Grunberg, Bowen and Morse (1984)
Grunberg (1982)
Grunberg et al (1988)
Tjalve and Popov (1973)
Florey, Milner and Miall (1977)
Grunberg (1986)
Blaha et al (1998)
Li et al (2000)
Zhang et al (2001)
Chen H, Vlahos R, Bozinovski S, Jones J, Anderson GP, Morris MJ. Effect of short-term cigarette smoke exposure on body weight, appetite and brain neuropeptide Y in mice. Neuropsychopharmacology2005 Apr;30(4):713-9.
Sztalryd et al (1996)
Aria et al (2001)
Klesges et al (1989)


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 14, 2015)

nice research. that's what I like to see is references to studies.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 14, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> nice research. that's what I like to see is references to studies.



I agree,  the net is full of bro-science


----------



## psych (Mar 14, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I agree,  the net is full of bro-science



LOL
I agree 100% Like when people say you can't take tamoxifen with deca.
But working in the medical field, talking to endos, and a friend that does endocrine research in Chicago, I swear there is no reason ANY ONE should fuck around with caber or prami. 
"Progesterone gyno" is as real as witches or werewolves...


----------



## custom creation (Mar 15, 2015)

Great stuff guys!


----------



## nbfootball65 (Mar 31, 2015)

Triple X by Gold Star Performance is a good appetite suppressant .


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 31, 2015)

Kratom works very well suppressing my appetite.
However it needs to be used with caution.  Using too often leads to a tolerance pretty quickly.  White vein is the most suppressing of appetite for me but highly stimulating.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Definitely not my Forte '


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 1, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Definitely not @##.


Edit this no recreational drug talk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Edit this no recreational drug talk


By whatever do u mean?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Edit this no recreational drug talk


R u a mod now phoe? I heard a rumour. Lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 1, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> R u a mod now phoe? I heard a rumour. Lol


Nope if I was I would've warned you and deleted it myself. And who's spreading rumors now? It still says VIP


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Nope if I was I would've warned you and deleted it myself. And who's spreading rumors now? It still says VIP


Your ex bestie. Lol. He misses u...lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 1, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Your ex bestie. Lol. He spams me daily


Clear your messages


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Clear your messages and where's turbo to chime in on that


Yezzir


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 1, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Your ex bestie. Lol. He misses u...lol


I had nothing to do with what happened to ironbuilt and wish him no bad will, but anyone who knows me personally knows I'm a family man and am not getting involved in everyone else's drama. We all have our own problems to deal with. I don't appreciate him trash talking me cuz I've done no wrong to him just don't have time for the bs drama


----------



## GYMRVT (Apr 17, 2015)

Ive recently tried ///// and it works really well. I was surprised.


----------



## jack3d14 (Jul 23, 2015)

I found DMAA to be the best appetite suppressant. Oxyelite used to have it back in the day but they stopped making them but hi-tech pharm makes a copy cat version that still has DMAA called hydroxyelite. I give it a thumbs up


----------



## mrkun36 (Jul 24, 2015)

*I. Sao “cậu nhỏ” chỉ tự lột bao quy đầu được lưng chừng?*

TPO - Theo Dailymail hôm 4/8, hàng chục người đàn ông ở tây Kenya bị bắt cóc, lột trần và cắt bao quy đầu sau khi các bà vợ phàn nàn họ không được “thỏa mãn”. Tỷ lệ các trẻ em trai hẹp bao quy đầu gây dái dầm chiếm tỷ lệ khá cao. Sau đó Sinclair đã dành 6 năm làm một nhiếp ảnh gia tự do đi khắp các vùng đất từ Iraq tới Beirut, Lebanon. Nếu một chàng trai muốn cưới vợ, anh ta có quyền bắt cóc cô gái ấy.

Cháu vẫn đi tiểu bình thường, dai bao quy dau nhưng không biết sau này có ảnh hưởng đến khả năng sinh lý của cháu không? Mong bác sĩ trả lời giúp em. Đây cũng là yếu tố làm cho tâm lý người nam không thoải mái trong giao hợp nên dẫn đến khó xuất tinh. Lương y Vũ Quốc Trung (Hội Đông y VN) cho biết thêm: “Thời gian qua chúng tôi tiếp nhận 8 trường hợp mắc rận bẹn, gồm 2 nữ, 6 nam, đều là người lớn. Trước đây, nhiều bác sĩ vẫn khuyên các bậc cha mẹ nên cho con trai mơ sinh hay vài tháng tuổi đi cắt bao quy đầu để giữ vệ sinh. Với rất nhiều người, sự mạnh mẽ lại khiến họ đau đớn và khó chịu. Tuy nhiên, điều đáng chú ý trong đơn thuốc gồm 5 loại này, có đến 3 loại thuốc bổ gồm Thymorosin, Kidafort và Calciumgeral là quá nhiều đối với một em bé 7 tháng tuổi.

*II. Hậu quả của thủ dâm khi chưa cắt bao quy đầu*

Nguyên nhân nữa gặp ở người lớn là do dãn da thành bụng sau phẫu thuật nối tắt dạ dày (gastric bypass). Để xử lý, người rơi vào trường hợp này cần phải sớm đến bác sỹ để gây tê cục bộ và khâu hãm bao quy đầu. Song nếu dùng thuốc bù các yếu tố đông máu bị thiếu và tự chăm sóc tốt thì phần lớn người bệnh có thể sống một lối sống tích cực và hiệu quả. Christmas đã bị nhiễm HIV, và qua đời vì AIDS năm 1993. Vấn đề ở đây là, các vật đó có độ sắc để mở túi đựng bao cao su thì cũng có thể làm rách bao cao su nếu không cẩn thận. Xin hỏi, cháu bị bệnh gì? Phải chữa trị ra sao? Ngô Hải Anh (Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội).

Bệnh này gắn liền với việc không xử lý hoặc xử lý không đúng tật hẹp bao quy đầu bẩm sinh. Chỉ cần vệ sinh sạch sẽ cho con và lớn hơn thì dạy con tự vệ sinh đúng cách là được các mẹ nhỉ? Có mẹ nào cắt bao quy đầu cho con chưa thì cho em chút kinh nghiệm với. Và Tổng thống Mỹ Bill Clinton vào năm 1997 tiếp tục cam kết sẽ có vắc-xin trong vòng 10 năm. Thời gian trước chúng cháu có hôn nhau và cháu có cho tay mình vào cái đó của người yêu cháu.Hiện thi thoảng em vẫn còn cảm giác hơi đau và tức ở vùng tầng sinh môn, cả đau ở bắp chân và phần dưới đầu gối (hiện tượng này xảy ra ko thường xuyên và em vẫn sinh hoạt bình thường). Bộ tộc Satere Mawe Kiến Bullet là cư dân của rừng mưa Amazon và theo nghiên cứu nọc độc của chúng không chỉ gây tổn thương mà còn đau như bị lửa đốt.

*III. Bao quy đầu - giải đáp rắc rối từ A đến Z*

Giải pháp tốt nhất cho điều trị hẹp bao quy đầu hiện nay rất đơn giản và hiệu quả. Điều đáng khuyến cáo ở đây chính là thái độ chủ quan của bệnh nhân, bao quy đầu đã hẹp, nhưng không đi cắt, thi thoảng có đợt mủ chảy ra nhưng vì tâm lý e ngại không đi khám, bệnh nhân tự ý mua thuốc về dùng thấy đỡ nên cứ để vậy. Tuy nhiên hầu hết phải cắt bỏ "súng". Mỗi khi vợ chồng gần gũi thì mùi hôi của cậu nhỏ làm vợ tôi rất khó chịu, ảnh hưởng đến hạnh phúc. Do đó, sau ngày ăn hỏi, định ngày cưới, và đăng ký kết hôn, anh Hiếu mới dám rủ chị Trang cùng đi công tác Nha Trang với mình. Nhưng em nghe nói thuốc tránh thai uống 2 viên mới có tác dụng.

HCM): Bác sĩ phải chịu trách nhiệm khi để xảy ra sai sót về chuyên môn kỹ thuật trong việc chẩn đoán, chữa trị bệnh của mình. Nguyên nhân gãy có thể do đùa nghịch hoặc sai tư thế. Trường hợp hẹp bao quy đầu không thể tự khỏi. Viêm bao quy đầu ở người lớn: hẹp bao quy đầu, giao hợp không sạch sẽ, tiếp xúc hóa chất, chấn thương hoặc quần áo ma sát… Nguyên nhân gây viêm bao quy đầu Nói cách khác, viêm bao quy đầu có thể chia làm 4 loại: do chấn thương, do tiếp xúc, do thuốc và do lây nhiễm. Nếu có cắt phạm quy đầu thì phải khâu lại, quy đầu sẽ méo mó một chút nhưng chức năng vẫn bình thường. Trong việc chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh thì vấn đề vệ sinh, tắm rửa cho bé là rất quan trọng.


----------

